# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  بعد اذن الادارة : تمخض الجبل وولد فأراً ..

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*التشكيل الوزارى الجديد ..
لا جديد يذكر ولا قديم يعاد .. نفس الوجوه التى حكمت منذ 22 عاماً عادت كما هى تحكم من جديد .. عاد عبد الحليم المتعافى لوزارة الزراعة رغم انف البرلمان وليذهب ملف التقاوى الفاسدة وكل اللجان العدليه التى كونت لهذه القضية الى مزبلة التاريخ .. 
عاد فيصل حسن ابراهيم وزيراً للثروة الحيوانية والسمكية  والذى فى عهده ارتفعت اسعار اللحوم والدواجن حيث وصلت الى ارقام فلكية .. 
واليكم الاسماء الوزراء فى التشكيل الجديد : 

1/ الفريق الركن / بكرى حسن صالح                         .. وزير شئون الرئاسة 
2/ احمد  سعع عمر (الاتحادى الاصل )                  .. وزير مجلس الوزراء 
3/ الفريق اول ركن م / عبد الرحيم محمد حسين            .. الدفاع 
4/ مهندس / ابراهيم محمود حامد                          .. الداخلية 
5/ على احمد كرتى                                       .. الخارجية 
6/محمد بشارة دوسة                                       .. العدل 
7/على محمود عبد الرسول                                .. المالية والاقتصاد الوطنى 
8/ د. عابدين محمد شريف   (اتحادى مسجل )           ..   تنمية الموارد البشرية 
9/ د. عبد الحليم اسماعيل المتعافى                       .. الزراعة 
10/ د. عبد الوهاب محمد عثمان                         .. الصناعة 
11/ خليل عبد الله                                       .. الارشاد 
12/ عبد الله على مسار                                  ..  الاعلام 
13/ اشراقة سيد محمود ( اتحادى مسجل )            .. التعاون الدولى 
14/ د. عوض احمد الجاز                               .. النفط 
15/ د.خميس كجو كندة                                 .. التعليم العالى والبحث العلمى 
16/ سعاد عبد الرازق                                    .. التربية والتعليم العام 
17/ مهندس / سيف الدين محمد عبد الله                .. الرى والموارد المائية 
18/ اسامة عبد الله محمد الحسن                        .. الكهرباء والسدود ..
19/ د. بشرى حامد                                   .. العلوم والتكنولوجيا 
20/ السمؤل خلف الله                                 .. الثقافة 
21/ جارى المشاورات                                 .. وزارة الصحة 
22/ اميرة الفاضل                                    .. الرعاية والضمان الاجتماعى 
23/ الفاتح تاج السر(اتحادى الاصل)                   .. الشباب والرياضة 
24/ احمد نهار (الامة الموحد)                          .. النقل والجسور 
25/ عثمان الشريف عمر الشربف (التحادى الاصل )      ..  التجارة الخارجية 
26/ كمال عبد اللطيف                                    ..  وزير المعادن 
27/ غازى الصادق (الامة الموحد )                      .. الاثار والسياحة والحياة البرية 
28/ حسن عبد القادر هلال (التحادى المسجل)           ..  البيئة والغابات والتنمية العمرانية 
29/ احمد بابكر نهار (الامة الموحد)                     .. الطرق والجسور 
30/ جارى التشاور حولها                                .. العمل 
31/ د . فيصل حسن ابراهيم                              .. الثروة الحيوانية والسمكية 
32/ محمد عبد الكريم (انصار السنة)                   .. الااتصالات وتقانة المعلومات 


اموت واعرف المخلى (عبد الحليم اسماعيل المتعافى فى الزراعة شنو ؟؟ و فيصل حسن ابراهيم فى الثروة الحيوانية شنو ؟؟)




*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*شكرا ميدو
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مهدي محمد عبد الماجد
					

شكرا ميدو




تسلم يا حبيب على المرور
*

----------


## Almothanna

*:578::578::578::578::578::578::578:




*

----------


## musab aljak

*البوست دا هواهو مكندش يا ميدو ..
عشان كدا الناس بتعاين من بعيد لبعيد ..

واذا نظرنا للتشكيل الوزاري الجديد القديم نجد انه لم يخيب الامال وجا كما هو متوقع وكما كان من 22 عمر الانقاذيين في البلاد ..

كما ان مشاركة الحزب الاتحادي الديموقراطي جائت ضعيفة جدا ولم تكن في حجم (الهلولة) والجوطة الصدعو بيها راسنا وارتضو بمناصب وزارية هامشية ..
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*وزير الاتصالات الجديد انصار سنة ..

يعني ياميدو شيل شيلتك احتمال الفيس بوك يقفل قريب ..
                        	*

----------


## monzir ana

*حقيقة احباط ودون الطموح
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

وزير الاتصالات الجديد انصار سنة ..

يعني ياميدو شيل شيلتك احتمال الفيس بوك يقفل قريب ..



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة monzir ana
					

حقيقة احباط ودون الطموح



انت ياجنابو اقعد تابع لي مصعب وميدو ديل لمن تلقا نفسك في جنوب دارفور ههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*/ اسامة عبد الله محمد الحسن                        .. الكهرباء والسدود ..
والله طلع زيتنا يحلنا منو الحلا عجبكو

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حتى الفار كبير على وصف الحكومة الجديدة

*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

انت ياجنابو اقعد تابع لي مصعب وميدو ديل لمن تلقا نفسك في جنوب دارفور ههههههههه




اها جنوب دارفور مالها عيبها لي
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*وانا المحيرني يا ميدو علي محمود المقعدو في المالية شنو ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

اها جنوب دارفور مالها عيبها لي



اذا كويسه معاك علي الطلاق بعد خمسه يوم انقلك من ترطيبتك القاعد فيها دي
                        	*

----------


## musta2011

*في حاجة اسمها الشئوون الهندسية   وحاجة تاني اسمها الطرق والجسور وحاجة تانية اسمها البنية التحتية   اللي يعرف عنهم حاجة يفيدنا
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل مخاوي

*نحن البلاد الشاكية جرحها للصديد
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*خوازيق البلد زادت ....
*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتز المكى
					

خوازيق البلد زادت ....



..........
خوازيق البلد زادت ...
يفيض النيل نحيض نحنا ...
ويظل حال البلد واقف تقع محنة . 
لا النيل القديم ياهو ، ولا يــــانا . 
نعاين في الجروف تتهد ولايـــانا ...
رقاب تمر الجدود تنقص ولا يــانا . 

متين إيد الغبش تتمد ؟؟؟ ، تتش عين الضلام بالدم 
تفرهد شتلة لاهدام ولافيضا يفوت الحد . 

عقب يا نيل تكون ياكا ، ونكون أهل البلد بالجد . 

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتز المكى
					

خوازيق البلد زادت ....




F . B .I
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Almothanna
					

..........
خوازيق البلد زادت ...
يفيض النيل نحيض نحنا ...
ويظل حال البلد واقف تقع محنة . 
لا النيل القديم ياهو ، ولا يــــانا . 
نعاين في الجروف تتهد ولايـــانا ...
رقاب تمر الجدود تنقص ولا يــانا . 

متين إيد الغبش تتمد ؟؟؟ ، تتش عين الضلام بالدم 
تفرهد شتلة لاهدام ولافيضا يفوت الحد . 

عقب يا نيل تكون ياكا ، ونكون أهل البلد بالجد . 





999

الطارة كبست ....؟؟؟
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اسماعيل مخاوي
					

نحن البلاد الشاكية جرحها للصديد




تبكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــى بث  ؟؟ 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musta2011
					

في حاجة اسمها الشئوون الهندسية   وحاجة تاني اسمها الطرق والجسور وحاجة تانية اسمها البنية التحتية   اللي يعرف عنهم حاجة يفيدنا




فى ثلاثة وزراء فايضين يودوهم وين ؟؟ 
لازم يستحدثو ليهم وزارات عشان يستوعبوهم ..

زى : النفط - المعادن - الكهرباء ..
يعنى الطاقة والتعدين عيبها شنو ؟؟
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

وانا المحيرني يا ميدو علي محمود المقعدو في المالية شنو ؟؟؟؟




هووووووووى مالك عاوز تقوم علينا ناس دارفور ..؟؟؟
*

----------

